# Who is Dimopoulos?



## HoneyRockette (Jan 9, 2003)

Do we have another administrator?


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi HoneyRockette,

You were too fast for me - my poor fingers cannot type as fast as I would liked to /images/graemlins/tongue.gif

A small introduction: My name is Nikos (surname is dimopoulos) and yes I have heard the joke that it's all Greek to you /images/graemlins/laugh.gif /images/graemlins/laugh.gif /images/graemlins/laugh.gif lol

I have been talking with Beverly over the past week, to move the site to a better and faster ISP so that you girls can enjoy your time here. 

Although my knowledge about hair is minimal (wash, cut, comb) I do know about forums and have been working in the IT industry for quite some time. 

I have discussed the whole "move" issue with Beverly and we are taking slow steps to ensure that you girls and boys have minimum down time. Also I want to try and help you explore all the features of the current forum (as well as the new one) hence I have opened two new boards ("Announcements" and "Suggestions and Q&amp;A")

Please feel free to ask any question you might have -however stupid you might think it is - and I will try my best to answer it as soon as possible.

PS: Unfortunately I don't have all the answers in the world, but if your questions are targeted in the operation of this forum or of a technical nature, I am more likely to know the answer /images/graemlins/tongue.gif

Have fun

Nikos


----------



## Crysdon (Jan 9, 2003)

Nice to meet you Nikos.  At first, I was wondering if I came upon a different board.  /images/graemlins/grin.gif.

Welcome to our world of hair.


----------



## adrienne0914 (Jan 9, 2003)

hi, nikos!

thanks for the introduction. i'm glad that you will be helping us ensure faster service, but i hope that if we make a switch to something better we won't again lose all of the archives that we have. i would rather stay right where we are and deal with this than to have to start over from scratch. /images/graemlins/smirk.gif

also, will the private message feature ever be activated here? it would really help us communicate more efficiently...

adrienne


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome Crysdon and Adrienne.

We are taking every precaution to make this move as smooth as possible with minimal downtime. Also consistency of data is of outmost importance, so I regualry take backups of the database (almost twice a day) and update the test server that has already been set up - as I told you in my post in the Announcements board.

As far as the private messages are concerned, I would have to discuss it a bit with Beverly. I think that we should be OK with PM's in the new server, but I need to run some tests so that we ensure that PM's don't eat up all of our bandwidth. I will let you know real soon on this.

Have fun

Nikos


----------



## adrienne0914 (Jan 9, 2003)

sorry i missed the announcements. i have a direct link to the hair discussion board on my favorites and usually go straight there. thanks for the info. /images/graemlins/smirk.gif

adrienne 

p.s. i liked it better when the Announcements and Q&amp;A were at the top of the main page...


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi Adrienne,

Don't worry - it happens to the best of us! LOL. I didn't check one of my other forums for a couple of days and had approximately 150 messages waiting for me  /images/graemlins/shocked.gif

I have good news for all of us here. In the new version of the software - when we move, the Private messaging functionality will be enabled for your usage. I will prepare a *How to...* guide for all of you, to make you at ease with the new features and ensure that you always make the most of what the forum has to offer.

As far as the _Announcements_ is concerned, Beverly and I thought that it might be best for the Long Hair Care Discussion Boards category to be on top, since this is the main suject of this community. Also we don't make that many announcements, and taking for a fact that most users don't use high resolutions on their monitors - usually it will be set to 800x600 - the viewable area on your monitor is restricted and hence you won't need to scroll down every time to see what was said in the boards that interest you most. However, we can put a poll in this board concerning the location of each category and let the majority decide... /images/graemlins/wink.gif

NB: By resolution I mean how big or small things appear on your screen. Usually higher resolutions result to smaller letters on screen and hence a bigger viewable area. On a Windows system this can be adjusted by using Settings / Control Panel: Display Preferences.

Have fun

Nikos


----------



## LondonDiva (Jan 11, 2003)

Welcome Nikos you've done a great job with the site.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Jan 13, 2003)

Niko, thanks for the execellent work done with the upgrade...off topic question...
In your signature, are they all the years that Ferrari won the World Championships in Formula-1?


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 13, 2003)

Hi Sweetcocoa

Yes the years that Ferrari won the Constructor's Championship. There are two kinds of Ferrari fans: 1. The ones that support Ferrari, 2. The ones that support the driver that drives for Ferrari. I am of the first kind /images/graemlins/smile.gif

Have fun

Nikos


----------

